# Are you one of those people?



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Nope. Not to everything. If it's a high stakes commitment I don't respond.

If someone pushes or gets pushy I flat out say No because I don't do well with people who are demanding.


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

Yes, I like getting/giving a response back, doesn't bother me if it's just one word or not. I like knowing the other person got my text, especially if it's something important; Item from the store, meeting up. I've had people miss them before, so I like to get a response.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I take it as a polite gesture if they do respond. If they don't, I can't know for sure if they have even received the message.


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

My texts are usually about events, times and locations so I need the other person to confirm receipt of the message.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nearsification said:


> Are you one of those people who need someone to respond with "Ok" Or "I got it" after like a text or an email?


And does it annoy people like you, who want more than a one or two word acknowledgement? ;-)


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

I usually respond okay when I am texting or talking on the phone. I do not use email that much.


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream (May 27, 2018)

Not really. But then I am so slow getting back to texts some people think I lost their number. You oughta just call me. XD


----------



## Rithrius (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm not, but my dad is... It drives me insane sometimes. Even after a string of messages, and he knows damn well i've read the last thing he sent, he gets annoyed if i don't send an OK back...


----------



## GuvnorsGirl (May 19, 2018)

No, it's no big deal.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Only if Its crucial that they've read and understood it, which is rare. Most things I send by text are not that imoortant.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

NotSoRighteousRob said:


> If I thought people were reliable enough to not have to confirm they understood something then it wouldn't matter, but the fact is people are morons and I need to make sure they understand.


Problem is that not everyone lives and dies by their phone, and that has nothing to do with being reliable, responsible or understanding the message. I do not carry my phone with me all the time (essentially never when I'm home), so it can be hours or even days before I ever see an incoming text, so when I do see the message I always respond. In fact, it REALLY pisses me off when people expect instant responses, like they think my world is supposed to revolve around them.


----------



## Elwinz (Jan 30, 2018)

Shocking news, not everyone is glued to their phone in 2018. I am also one of those mystical creatures. Tough no one really contacts me so that's not an issue. 
I only text people for something important like setting up a meeting, so yes i do require confirmation for that.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Elwinz said:


> Shocking news, not everyone is glued to their phone in 2018. I am also one of those mystical creatures. Tough no one really contacts me so that's not an issue.
> I only text people for something important like setting up a meeting, so yes i do require confirmation for that.





jcal said:


> Problem is that not everyone lives and dies by their phone, and that has nothing to do with being reliable, responsible or understanding the message. I do not carry my phone with me all the time (essentially never when I'm home), so it can be hours or even days before I ever see an incoming text, so when I do see the message I always respond. In fact, it REALLY pisses me off when people expect instant responses, like they think my world is supposed to revolve around them.


Interesting. For me, it's about freedom from other people to do what I want to do. The phone always felt like a ball and chain, so whenever I wanted some me time in the world, I would just put it on silent and forget that it even existed. Lots of people had a LOT of problem with that, but I was like fuck you, I want my freedom - I'll come back to you when I want to - don't push me.

I haven't had a phone number since 2013. I have a Skype number I pay for and I get missed call notifications on them. And my family contacts me on Facebook messenger. 

For the rest of the world, I might as well not even exist and that's fine by me. I never liked cell phones. I like the concept of a landline because it allows for maximized freedom.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

No


----------

